
To What Degree Is It Possible to Do Memory Management at Compile Time? - iteratorloopmap
Memory management is usually offloaded to runtime (tracing GC &#x2F; Reference Counting) except those variables which can be stack allocated by escape analysis.<p>While rust claims to eliminate it, it still needs a lots of care around lifetimes, scope etc... It however brings some good concepts to the table.<p>apart from rust, I have found some papers on mercury logic programming language, cyclone etc..<p>Can I get references &#x2F; links to previous work on compile time memory management (partial or full)?
======
olodus
Rust uses something like uniqueness types to ensure memory management is
correct, but there are also linear types and I know it has been research on
that in Haskell for example. Search for Hask-LL.

